# My eldest daughter comes home tomorrow



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Well the time has come at long last, N is coming home tomorrow. Her room has been painted the toys are up to the roof. I am spending the time today getting things ready and sorting everything out, I hope I have all that I need. She has lots of clothes and things so I don't think that we will have to buy anything right away. Our family are dying to meet her but we are going to hold them off for a while. She is absolutely gorgeous and full of life, we are going to be exhausted, but hopefully we will get used to it. So I don't think that I will be around much for a while but I will try and pop on and see how you all are. I hope we have what it takes to be good parents pity parenting didn't come with a guidebook 

Love to everybody 

K + L


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow naoise, what a 'GOOD' friday its going to be at your house..you sound so in love with your little girl . hope it all goes really well....you'll be fine...the guidebooks are rubbish anyway 

kj x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi  ya,

Great news there, all very exciting i expect.

I love reading the stories when people are actually match and can only imagine what it would feel like.

Hope everything works out well for you.

Good luck Jon


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

K & L

How exciting for you both...hope everything goes ok.

Look forward to hearing from you soon....

Laine


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't suppose you'll get much sleep tonight, I know I would be too excited.  Enjoy every moment of your new life.


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Good luck with it all,
let us know how it goes.

love maisie x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Naoise,
How wonderful enjoy every second. A word of advice do stick to other people not meeting your DD for a week or two as that time for you three to bond is so important. Have a fantastic Easter can't wai to hear all
Love JD x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations K&L

Wishing you every joy 

love

Camilla & Isabelle


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Naoise

Fantastic news.  Have a good Easter.

Tracey x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

WOW K, after all the waiting your dream is finally becoming a reality.  When will you be getting her sisters(sorry if you have posted just haven't caught up yet)?

Have a wonderful day tomorrow and enjoy all the special things of being a mummy

Love
Karen x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi K
What a fab day tomorrow will be, hope you manage to get some sleep tonight!  

It sounds as though you have everything sorted with her room, bet that was fun to do too.

Enjoy every minute and when you get chance we'll all be waiting to hear your news.
Congratulations .
Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I bet you are up early this morning  

really hope it all goes well today 

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I hope today is going really well, it will feel so sureal having your little girl asleep in her new bed. our ds has been with us almost a year now and we still have to pinch ourselves every now and then just to check we are not dreaming  

i can't wait to hear how things have gone and also of any news when your whole family will be together  

pam xx


----------



## shelly (May 26, 2004)

Hi K 

Sorry i haven't been posting for some time ,but to read this is great news ,so happy for you both.
Enjoythis time,hope to read about family life soon.

love Shelly


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Have been thinking about you and your new addition to your family.

Hope everything is going wonderfully, enjoy as it won't be to long before the next new additions move in.

Love 
Andrea
xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi K

Hope things are going really well with you and your new daughter   
Cindy


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

naoise - hope everything is going well for you, dh and dd 
caseyxx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls

N is safely tucked up in bed so we are having a glass of wine and relaxing, she is perfect and is really settling in well. It just seems so natural that she is here, she calls us mummy and daddy sometimes and we don't want to push her about it. She is a really sociable girl and loves to see people. We went to the park today and she had a great time, although it was hard to get her to go home 

We are meeting C and T for the first time tomorrow and I can't wait. I think they are a little bit shier than N so we will take it gently with them and follow their lead.

This is so perfect I can't believe that we have our family at last.

Love K


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi K

enjoy meeting your younger daughters today- your house will soon be full of 3 littles girls giggles! 

so glad that N is settling in well

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------

